# Pure Luxe (all)



## sigwing (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.pureluxecosmetics.com/

Someone had a FOTD a couple weeks ago using eyeshadow from this site, so I did a search and found it & ordered several.  They come in jars with shaker tops in them and are loose powder, and I loved all the colors I've tried!  You should check them out.  They have a lot of brights and naturals, some more sparkly than others, and they sell sample jars!  You can order with PayPal, too.  I liked them so much that I've ordered a few more, plus a couple samples, and a couple of the blush powders.

There's 3 or 4 pages with shadows/liners on them.

They also have a forum at Delphi that there's a link to.  I checked it out a little, and saw pictures of the girl who posted her FOTD here.  I'm glad I looked because it's pretty nice stuff and not bad prices, esp. being able to get samples of stuff you're not completely sure about getting a full size of.

Just thought I'd share my recent discovery!  I'd never heard of them before.


----------



## user4 (Oct 26, 2005)

wow, I've never even heard of it... the colors looks nice... i wonder how the pigmentation is... they all look really light.


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm, some of their pigment-type products look very worth checking out.  I just wish they had a more um, fashion-forward, website!  If I end up getting anything I'll report back.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 26, 2005)

sxychika...I hadn't heard either, but now that I've tried them, they're similar to pigment powders and you can use them wet or dry.  I tried one called "Vogue" that looks like a deep dusty purple that goes on dry not quite as dark as you'd think, which is good because to make it pop you'd want to use it wet, which I haven't worn it that way yet.  A couple others I swatched on my hand had nice finishes to them, a couple with a slight iridescence.  I just randomly ordered some colors and I have a couple different ones on the way!  I think I like them so far, and the price was good.

Leopard, I know what you mean about the website!  It was weird trying to figure out where all the shadow shades were because they have them willy-nilly over like 3 pages with different descriptions & it's kind of confusing, so I just clicked on ones that looked like something I'd wear.  I'm anxious to get the blusher powders I've ordered.


----------



## Ada (Oct 26, 2005)

Oooh-- I love Pure Luxe! Despite the appearance of the website, the products are very high quality. I normally wouldn't have ordered from a company I'd never heard of with a website that's so disorganized, but the owner was posting on another forum that I'm a member of and she's really nice and very professional. I bought a bunch of pigment samples and I really like them. I have to say that I don't use them terribly often, but that's because I'm not really a pigment person (I prefer pressed shadows). But the colors are really great and they're very pigmented (when applied wet, which is how she suggests using them.)

If anyone wants me to swatch the samples I have, I'd be happy to.


----------



## Susan (Oct 27, 2005)

These are mineral eyeshadows, so think Bare Escentuals. The ultimates have great pigmentation and make wonderful wet-liners when mixed an agent or water. The lighter shades of eyeshadows are really watered down and go on extremely sheer since they don't have enough pigmentation. I would suggest going with the more vibrant or darker shades of eyeshadows and the ultimates. The sample sizes are very generous. I have many Pure Luxe products.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 27, 2005)

Susan....cigarette smoke?


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, I am wondering too?  Is the business owner like, blowing smoke all over her products, or is it just a particular ingredient that triggers your allergies?
I would not be too enthused about getting a makeup product in the mail that reeks of stale smoke!  (NOT to imply that is what's happening, it's just a funny thought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sigwing (Oct 27, 2005)

I haven't noticed any smoke smell even in the packing, which is where I'd notice it, and I've got a sensitive nose to the smell cuz I don't smoke.

I agree that Leopard is a neutral!!!!  I adore leopard print too!


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Padmita uses their stuff...you can see it in her FOTD's which are always gorgeous!


----------



## Susan (Oct 27, 2005)

I let Chris know privately that there indeed was a problem with smoke. As I said, except for the light(er) eyeshadows including my namesake which are very sheer, she has some nice products.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 21, 2006)

So I see a lot more people using Pure Luxe these days...  I have a couple samples and I'm seriously loving the products.  So far, I've tried the eraser, creme foundation and Straw shadown (which is pretty much a dead ringer for MAC's Old Gold pigment).  Placed another order for a couple more shadows (Suede and Rapture), April's Mix, a sample of Moisture Spritz and since my skin has been insane lately, the calamine soap.

Has anyone used any of the skincare products?  At this point, that's what I'm most interested in as I already know the other items work fabulously.


----------



## mpicky (Jan 24, 2006)

I have severl pigment samples, I think they are great.  Some colors are bold, I have a teal that Ilove to wet line with.  I really like them, the price can't be beat.  I just ordered random samples of colors I wanted to try out.  I say definately give them a chance.


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 25, 2006)

So maybe this is sort of blasphemous but I think the main reason why I'm selling off my MAC collection is because I am seriously hooked on Pure Luxe.  In the mail today, I got some April's Mix, Suede and Rapture shadows, Moisture Spritz and the calalmine soap and I'm so happy with everything, I just made another order:  2 powder foundations for mixing, a blush (which is supposed to be akin to Nars' Orgasm), two more shadows and a tinted corrector...

Love love love it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Padmita uses their stuff...you can see it in her FOTD's which are always gorgeous!_

 
I agree.


----------



## lovejam (Jan 27, 2006)

I just ordered a small jar of Eraser (that stuff just looks *cool*), color corrector for my mom, and some e/s samples. The samples I got were Chocomint, English Ivy, Tea Rose, and Mermaid. Also got a lippie sample of Deja Vu.

I wonder how long the samples last. Does anyone know? I just hope that once I get them, they'll last at least a couple weeks so I can afford to buy full-size jars once I run out.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 27, 2006)

My samples are pretty good size & the stuff is concentrated, it's like MAC Pigments, I think, so I think a couple weeks is easy.  I love that you can get samples like that & not spend a ton.  I'm now wanting some Eraser!!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 30, 2006)

i ordered some eyeshadows and blushes samples and they just arrived this morning. they look very pretty and seem to be highly pigmented. can't wait to try!


----------



## KJam (Jan 30, 2006)

I may be the only one who hates the pigments from this line. I got some samples and found them to be totally lacking in quality. I thought they were too sparkly (and I love sparkles), not well pigmented, didn't adhere well to the skin or last long, and in general nowhere near the quality of MAC's pigments.

Just my experience, though. Some people love them.


----------



## Padmita (Jan 30, 2006)

Oops, I totally overlooked this thread before!! I just saw it when it popped up now... I have been using Pure Luxe since last April I think, and that's the company that has really got me into make up! I mean I used some before, but never worrying too much about application and stuff. With PL I became a total addict because it was a very cheap possibility to equip myself with a whole bunch of colors which allows to be much more creative than when you have only 10 lonely e/s sitting in your traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 compared to the choice of more than 300 shades I have now... I own about every shade from PL that suits me (which are quite a couple) and use them regularly. I did a lot of eyelooks back when I was starting with PL but I was just beginning to develop my skills so I won't post them here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I have recently been doing swatches for PL and MAC lookalikes since there are a few - jasper17 is right, PL Straw is identical to MAC Old Gold, I swatched both and they are the same color:






I will be doing more swatches soon...


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hmm there is also another girl that looks like a super hot young version of Molly Ringwald on here that has been posting recently using a color called Charisma,.. I think it goes on my must have list.


Okay, I figured it out who I was talking about above,.. it is Smiles4C that needs a but kickin for makin me dig into my Culturebloom money,.. her MU was so rockin here  
http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=38092 that I just of course had to get some,... just ordered as a matter of fact,....


----------



## Padmita (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Hmm there is also another girl that looks like a super hot young version of Molly Ringwald on here that has been posting recently using a color called Charisma,.. I think it goes on my must have list._

 
Yep, Charisma is a must have esp. if you like pinks and golds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! I did a FOTD using Charisma a good while back, but smiles4c used the color foiled, so it's more vibrant!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Padmita* 
_Yep, Charisma is a must have esp. if you like pinks and golds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I did a FOTD using Charisma a good while back, but smiles4c used the color foiled, so it's more vibrant!_

 
Hee hee you must've posted just as I edited,.....


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 1, 2006)

i like their pigments and colors. i just placed another order today. i still love mac and mac is #1, but pure luxe is very good too!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 1, 2006)

Of course MAC is #1 but I think Pure Luxe is a good complimentary line,.. I order a ton of samples and a full Charisma (A pox on Padmita and Smiles4c) and a sample of that eraser stuff,... I can't wait to get and try my stuff,.. I love love love pigments,.. they are so versatile,.. you wouldnt think I already have nearly the whole line of True Colors mica pigments,.. and a ton of MAC pigments,.. I need more like I need a hole in the head,... so I guess I will just sign up to be the firing squad practic dummy,....


----------



## luckyme (May 8, 2006)

ordered off of the site today! I hope I like them as much as y'all!


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 9, 2006)

*Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

Hi!  My friend says she has good things about Pure Luxe, but I had never heard of it before.  I'm about to order a bunch of samples from them, but was wondering if anyone had tried them and had any opinions or suggestions about what to order??  Thanks....


----------



## fairytale22 (May 9, 2006)

Compared to other mineral makeup companies I'm not into their e/s and blushes much, but I like their powder foundation, gives better coverage than BE. Tons of people rave about their stuff though, here's reviews from MUA:
http://makeupalley.com/product/searc...GO.x=11&GO.y=8


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, I have been checking out the link...appreciate it!


----------



## AriannaErin (May 9, 2006)

Also, if you scroll down a little, there's a thread that might help ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=32173


----------



## lovejam (May 9, 2006)

Of all the things of theirs I have bought, the only thing I liked was Eraser. I tried e/s, I tried other stuff, but none of it was that special. Eraser was the only decent thing, and it's not even something I'd call a necessity.

All in all, I've been unimpressed by PL.


----------



## mpicky (May 10, 2006)

I have the e/s samples in many colors, and i like them.  I use UDPP with my pigments and i don't notice a difference in wear between PL and MAC.  They have so many colors and it is pretty cheap, I say go for it.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 10, 2006)

Well I love Eraser too,.. Is good stuff,.the shadows are pretty decent but not a whole lot of pigment to many of them,.. so in order to get them to pop you have to foil them,... I foil them even over UDPP and paints,.. but they do have some pretty stuff,..


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone....considering most of their samples are only $1, I figured it couldn't hurt to try them out.  I never really need more than a sample of a color anyway.  I rarely wear the same e/s two days in a row.  There are so many colors and so little time! =)


----------



## sigwing (Aug 8, 2006)

*New Pure Luxe shades*

http://www.pureluxecosmetics.com/wst_page19.html

These new shades are all really good.  I'm thinking of ordering a few in sample size and a few regular size jars!

I'm really liking the new kind of nude shades towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 12, 2006)

Wow, Shameless looks SO pretty!


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sigwing* 
_http://www.pureluxecosmetics.com/wst_page19.html

These new shades are all really good.  I'm thinking of ordering a few in sample size and a few regular size jars!

I'm really liking the new kind of nude shades towards the bottom of the page._

 

WOWWWWWWWWWW!  Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Do they ship fast?


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 27, 2006)

ooh, i like the misfits-glory section. Has anyone used these before do they show up like pigments?


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 27, 2006)

holy CRAP, that Amethyst one looks gorgeous!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 1, 2006)

These pigments are wonderful, but sometimes they are a little on the sheer side.  Pure Luxe sends good size samples too!  They have a great variety of shades.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Sweetscents and Pure Luxe colors*

Can anybody tell me which Sweetscents and Pure Luxe colored pigments are similar to MAC pigment colors? 

TIA!


----------



## electrostars (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's a post someone posted with a picture of sweetscents & stagelight vs MAC pigments!
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=48848


----------



## Damfino (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry if this is listed elsewhere but- is there anywhere online that has a list of Pure Luxe shades?


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.pureluxecosmetics.com/default.php
This is their website, which shows all their products with pictures and descriptions.

I placed an order last night so I'll let you all know how they compare.


----------



## mspiggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Some sweetscent swatch for anyone interested.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 19, 2006)

I am so upset at myself for buying pure luxe. I spent about 60 dollars worth of eyeshadows and although the shades look great, most of them don't apply well at all. Even with a base I find that it doesn't apply evenly. I'm soo dissapointed...


----------



## del (Dec 19, 2006)

I recently put through and order and received it yesterday and had a play

I took swatches of the 21 shadows and before and afters using Eraser

+  *Photobucket album*
+  *All swatches on one page* _(warning - large images)_

My favourite shadows are:

+  Bullion _(the metal shadows are amazing)_
+  China Blue
+  Forged
+  Glory
+  Khaki
+  Lush _(A dark, sparkly green. Think Sophie Ellis Bextor in the "murder on the dancefloor" clip)_
+  Pure _(very similar to MAC white frost)_
+  Rockstar
+  Rococo _(this is the most beautiful vibrant blue)_
+  Visions _(this makes a nice liner for a peach eye design)_
+  Retro

Wasn't blown away by Black Tie or Minerella. Black Tie is nothing like MAC Black Tied, which I hoped it would be. It's very washed out. Might be ok if you wet it and use it as a liner.
Minerella sat in the wrinkles of my skin and not on top. It's a dirty purple on my skin

Eraser is amazing. It's like airbrushing your face when you use it. I painted it on my lips and it made all the creases in them look like they have dissapeared! 
I took before and afters of me using it on the tiny lines next to my eye

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...e%20luxe/8.jpg


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 30, 2006)

I tried a bunch of PL e/s samples, but I didn't like them, too powdery IMO. I honestly think there's something better on the market (= Twisted Fayte and Taylor Made Minerals).


----------



## super_chique (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

I've tried PL quite recently and although I love the shade, coverage and ease of application, it looks too powdery and fake.

Has anyone managed to get their MMU to look more dewy or "real"? I've also tried Lumiere with the same problem.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

*I havent tried pure luxe but Oceanmist is my fave for foundation and fyrinnae has great eyeshadows.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *super_chique* 

 
_I've tried PL quite recently and although I love the shade, coverage and ease of application, it looks too powdery and fake.

Has anyone managed to get their MMU to look more dewy or "real"? I've also tried Lumiere with the same problem._

 
*Have you tried everyday minerals ? they have semi matte and original glow formulas. HTH.*


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

I use PL for my foundation, it's the best thing i've found so far for my skin, gives me the coverage I need and all. As far as it looking powdery though, i've never had that problem with them.

The eyeshadows are pretty hit or miss with me, I have a bunch of them. Some of them I love, while other ones don't really do much, either way the samples are only a dollar so it's not a super investement.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

I have several samples of the Pure Luxe eyeshadows and while they are really pretty, I find that they are very sheer on me.  I have only worn them a couple of times and don't find myself reaching for them at all.  I haven't tried any of the foundations though, I am happy with Bare Essentuals foundation.


----------



## jenii (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherhoneyb* 

 
_I have several samples of the Pure Luxe eyeshadows and while they are really pretty, I find that they are very sheer on me._

 
Same here. I had bought some, and they looked great in the pot, but when I put them on, they either didn't show up, or they ended up looking fug. And I can wear most shades if I work with them. I could not work with these at all.

I dunno, to me, Pure Luxe is just crappy stuff. I like Fyrinnae a lot better, and I'm gonna try Meow Cosmetics for foundation/concealer.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

I am glad that I didn't spend a lot of money on them since I never wear them!


----------



## mae13 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

For the folks who were disappointed by the application, were you using them dry or were you foiling?

I've only tried Alima and Pure Luxe so far, but so far both have been comparable - very sheer and not lasting when applied dry, but beautiful, rich and long-lasting when used wet.


----------



## heatherhoneyb (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

I tried the Pure Luxe colors dry.  I have heard that they don't foil well at all.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherhoneyb* 

 
_I have several samples of the Pure Luxe eyeshadows and while they are really pretty, I find that they are very sheer on me.  I have only worn them a couple of times and don't find myself reaching for them at all.  I haven't tried any of the foundations though, I am happy with Bare Essentuals foundation._

 
I know exactly what your saying. I never reach for them. The pot looks tempting, but when applied, it looks so bad that I contemplate washing my face and starting over... but instead I go the rest of the day looking like crap... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am still so mad that I basically threw away so much money! AHHHHH! And I apply them dry. I tried foiling once, and it turned out real gritty no matter how little or much water I added. It was just WRONG!


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

April's Mix is THE BOMB!! my HG finishing powder... would recommend this to everybody and anybody


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 20, 2007)

*PURE LUXE : Powder or Creme Foundation??*

Hello girls! I'm doing makeup for a photoshoot the 5th of March, and I want to get her foundation colour. 

 Now I've found COCOA by Pure Luxe which seems to be a very close match, but I don't know whether to buy the Powder Foundation or the Whipped Creme Foundation.

What do you recommend?  *



*


----------



## cindysilver4 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: PURE LUXE : Powder or Creme Foundation??*

I have used both, and like both. The creme has much more coverage, but the powder looks more natural -- so it depends on how you want it to look in the photoshoot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hth!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: PURE LUXE : Powder or Creme Foundation??*

To hell with Pure Luxe! I'm sorry but I think they're a horrible company. I'm still really bitter that I wasted/got ripped off $50 something dollars of my hard earned teenage money on their crappy shadows


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: PURE LUXE : Powder or Creme Foundation??*

That's bad.... I haven't tried their products yet, so I've only spent 10$ on 6 blushes and the creme foundation... I ended up getting creme because I figured it will work better for the photoshoot.


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

The Pure Luxe Ultimates have more pigment in them than the regular eyeshadows...if you use a sealant they also work well as eyeliners. I use the Aromaleigh eyeliner sealant.


----------



## sigwing (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

I was going to order some of the A'leigh sealant but they were out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The PureLuxe Ultimates are great & I'm hooked on Rockstar and a few of the others both for liners and that smoky look & shading.


----------



## Ella_ (May 9, 2007)

*pure luxe - uv colours?*

Has anyone tried them at all?

I just got a sample of the hot pink one - plague, I havent tried it alone yet, but over the top of MAC orange it looks soo nice. It takes a bit of work to get it to work well though.

Im going to try it with a little mixing medium because the website does reccomend using the uv colours with a fixative / miving medium. Im going to give it a real test this weekend when I go to a UV / glow theme party...

Just wondering who else has used them and what they think?


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: pure luxe - uv colours?*

I like them,.. If I want a thin coat they work well applied with Fix+ or EZR also. I also used them with MAC eyeliner mixing medium which was really cool. I have all but the greeny white one.


----------



## Graziella*K (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

Alright girls I'm not a Pure Luxe expert but I love their foundation and eyeshadows ! I'm wearing 4 different pigments on my lids right now that I applied dry and the color are exactly the same as in the pot. 

Ok now I explain my basic Pure luxe shadow routine ! : 

When I first bought my samples I was very pleased with them 'cause they just look so pretty and stuff but I soon was a bit disappointed because applied dry they didn't show up ( on my NW15 skin !!! ) and once applied foiled the colors were vibrant but fell a lot on my cheeks and made my face look like a total mess ! 

So after 3 or 4 tries ... I gave up and kept these oh-so cute pots in my drawers.

Buttt ... then I discovered Mac Shadesticks !!!! 

This stuff is in my opinion the best shadow base I've never tried ! It made a total difference to my eye make up ! 

For exemple today I'm only wearing pure luxe shadows on my lids ( white diamonds, charisma, risque and bubblegum), applied dry over beige-ing and Crimsonaire shadesticks ! 

The result is marvelous ... for real. 

The s/s seems to make the pigments "stick" very well and it stays put all day long. No more fall out or dull pigment shadows ! 

Now I loooooove to wear my pure luxe and Mac pigments because I found it as easy to use as regular shadows. ^_^'

Hope this helps 'cause it completely change my pigment make-up life ! hahaha

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

The samples cost ONE EARTH DOLLAR and the shipping's cheap as anything, even to the UK... so I've ended up trying a lot of their stuff 

Results were variable. Some shadows ARE sheer, some are very good. Overall I found the line very similar to Fyrinnae: some good things, some not so great.

Stuff I'd rate:
--------------
*Face:  *banana split concealer powder for undereye dark shadows - I have very sallow skin with strong blue shadows in my undereye area, yellow concealers are the best thing for this and PL's one is pretty darn good

I liked their mineral foundation lots (I got "warm cream")

Their blushes are very pretty, they've a great range. Most have a lot of shimmer. My favourite is "Nymph", shimmery peach and apparently a dupe for Orgasm (I actually prefer Nymph to the NARS blush), and I also like "Haydria", a glittery raspberry that I pair with Ruby Darling lipstick and a nearly naked eye for a "glamorously flushed" evening look.


*Eyes: *I have about 20 samples from them, and the ones I like best are the ones I got from the "Aura" collection (sheer pearly white highlighting shades with a shimmer of whatever colour you pick - Blue Aura, Copper Aura etc - Turquoise is my fave, a great highlight with Electric Eel), the "Kaleidoscope" ones, which are pretty shimmery duochromes (but not as "WOW" as the site claims - still v pretty)  - "Ouch!" - a nice low-sheen candy apple red - "Tart!" - a shimmery yellow-apple shade - "Supernova" - sparkly coral pink with lots of glitter (works well with Sushi Flower in crease) - "Galaxy", a very glittery "dirty" denim-blue - and "Fresh", a shimmery peachy/mangoish shade which I pair with Expensive Pink or Coppering.

Wasn't uber impressed with the more matte dark or "standard" shades I ordered at all (with the exception of "Ouch!"), and thought the Ultimates were disappointing. Their speciality eyeshadow "style" seems to be bright, slightly sheer and shimmery. 

 Their lipcolours were totally rubbish.

Overall, I think the blushes and the Banana Split were the stand out things from them.

HTH, Sho x


----------



## evil (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

they just had a buy 4 samples get 1 free sale, so i gave it a chance.  i've only tried a few colors so far but they're pretty.  and the samples are very generous


----------



## twinkley (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe?*

I really like Pure Luxe cosmetics. Specially I love their eyeshadows and I have a whole ton of them. They are cheap, come in nice packages and work very well on me. They can get a bit messy, but pigments always do. I specially like their scale on violets and blues, and I have a whole lot of those shades and I really think they rock. I also love their blush shade in "Nymph" which is so great color and it works well on almost anyone!

I have noticed though, that their lighter, vanilla-like shades are not that great. I have also tryed creme foundation and I thought it was a total miss.


----------



## Aevalin (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't had much luck with their foundation - I use Everyday Minerals for that, and the eye shadows are a bit hit or miss for me (although Suede is excellent).  They do the 1/8 tsp samples for the same price as Fyrinnae's 1/4 tsps so I usually go with them for e/s.

That said, I love love love the Nymph blush.  It looks great on my pale skin (sorry I don't wear MAC foundation so I'm not sure what colour I am), it just gives me a pretty glow.  And it's a great deal besides!


----------



## Desdemone (Jul 14, 2007)

I love that company. Their shadows used wet are incredible! Some colors are good dry (ouch, metals, lush etc.) but most of them have to be used wet and then they're fantastic. also huge rave for their Erasure, it minimizes pores visually and gives the soft glow to my face. They also make the best mineral blushes out there. I recommend Nymph and Razzberry blushes. Hands down the best after Nars.


----------



## entipy (Jul 16, 2007)

I have several Pure Luxe shadows, and they work quite well for me dry. I use UDPP as a base, and then dab them on there. That's about it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 15, 2007)

Isn't 1/8 of a tsp. a really tiny sample??? i want to order but i'm not sure yet!


----------



## ExpensiveToy (Sep 22, 2007)

I really like the eyeshadow "Supernova"... but I live in Italy and I can't order anymore from P.L or other extraeuropean sites, because the orders always keep in the customs and it really sucks!

I'd like to know if there's a similar M.A.C color... Supernova is a really cute pink color with lots of gold shimmers in it... maybe is there a MAC pigment which has this characteristics?
I don't know if this is the right thread to post my request, but... i'd really love to know!!


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with everyone who said the eyeshadows are (kind of) crappy. I can't take the fallout. And the darker shades look so muddy on my skin.

BUT I do love the gorgeous blushes! They go on sheer and as I build the color, I literally see it as me flushing. It's just beautiful! I love the blushes and I think I'm going to get Nymph and a bunch of other blush shades in the 10g jars (I have samples at the moment). I also love how they're quite inexpensive and the shipping fee is just dirt cheap!


----------



## Desdemone (Nov 27, 2007)

I love their shadows - Lush, Kisses in the Dark, Ouch! and Supernova being my favorite. I actually prefer them to mac pigments as I find theme more long-lasting and intense.
Also the blushes are wonderful, especially Razzberry.


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

I get about 10 uses out of a saample that size.

BTW, one thing I've found that works great with any mineral eye shadow is the DuWop Intensifier stuff. It's similar to Mixing Medium but has a little bit more slip to it so it makes loose eyeshadows creamy insteady of simply liquid. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Isn't 1/8 of a tsp. a really tiny sample??? i want to order but i'm not sure yet!_


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone try the new Luxury Powder? I got some and am fascinated by it. It is so silky and smooth-will test drive it today and report back!

I also got You Glow Girl and April's Mix finishing powders in my order yesterday. ANyone have any opinions on either of these?


----------



## wolfsong (Dec 25, 2007)

A few points about this brand from my experience (for what its worth):
- Try the eyeshadows with MAC Paint Sticks (or similar 'base' products). I put Venom, Awakening and Sly over a thin layer of Clear Sky Blue Paint Stick (dabbed on until it looked chalky) and they wouldn't budge! It makes them easy to blend, brighter and stick to your skin until you want them off (I put then on at night to see how long they would last and they were still perfect in the morning). I guess this works for all loose pigments, but these eyeshadows are so smooth and fine to apply in the first place.

- If you ever want a non 'glittery' dupe for Copper Sparkle, 'Obscene' eyeshadow is for you. This one lasts all day without base on recently moisturized lids, and its so pretty with blue eyes!

- The pots that look like glitter are just that - fine glitter. Nothing special there. 

- The colour corrector i received (green) has specks of dark blue dye in it which creates 'ink smudges' on my face. I dont know if i just got a bad batch though.

- Fantasy eyeshadow is an extremely beautiful grey-mauve based shadow with a very finely milled lilac-pink sheen. Divine eyeshadow is a cool toned, silvery-lavender version to this. Both would look lovely brushed/patted on top of other shadows as they are pale and quite sheer.

- Orange Sorbert is the perfect highlight/pale peach colour for neutral looks but it has little staying power on its own. Used wet it obviously has more of a punch, colourwise.

- Awakening eyeshadow applied finely looks like a fine milled, slightly greener version of White Gold pigment (though again - no staying power).

- Captivate blush is the perfect shimmery lilac-pink, but has little pigment and what colour it has tends to settle into pores if you dont use a good primer before hand. IMO looks best on top of other blushes to provide shimmer and a slight tone/shade change.

- Nutmeg is a basic matte warm-toned medium brown, that has better staying power than the finely milled pearl-sheen eyeshadows, but still needs a good base.

- Sly 'Ultimate' is a lovely dark forest green liner, and like most of the powders looks better used damp/wet. MAC's Mixing Medium brings out the sparkles really well, but im sure that any mixing mediums would have that effect (Smashbox's Off Set is my favourite to mix pigments/loose powders with as its slightly tacky and thicker then water mediums).


- The erazer's wonderful for pores and fine lines, but you have to use with a light hand otherwise it balls up if you apply product over the top of it (I use Fyrinnae's Rice Powder Primer dusted over the top to prevent this).

- The soaps have an okay lather, smell and feel nice to use. I dont know if they are benefiting my skin (havent used for long enough), but they aren't doing any harm so i like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- The sample sizes are actually large for 1/8 tsp - looks the same as Fyrinnae to me but this could be because PL are 'fluffier'. You'll probably find a use for whatever you buy, and if not you have the dinky pots to use for mixing/travelling etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Cheap shipping to UK from USA, and speedy processing & delivery. Pleased with method of packing also (bubblewrap and jiffy bag if i remember correctly) - no old newspaper pages like Fyrinnae!


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 18, 2008)

Wolfsong did a really great review on this brand above. I'd just like to add a few more stuff as I've decided that out of all mineral make-up brands out there, Pure Luxe really stands out as my HG and absolute favorite:

1. The foundations are the most amazing powders in the world. They are smooth, creamy and provide a gorgeous airbrushed finish. I am lucky to have found a color that's spot on for my complexion and didn't have to do any mixing at all.

2. Blushes that look blah or scarily shimmery in jar but gorgeous on the skin are: Nymph (better than NARS Orgasm, IMO), Vanity and Giddy. Vanity as a base blush with Giddy dusted over it gives a wonderful pinkish flush. Generally, the darker toned blushes are too dark for my skin though, so they're really better for deeper skin tones.

3. The cream eraser is one of the most awesome things known to man. I have really terrible pimple scars on my cheeks and in order to minimize the damage, I apply a small amount of cream eraser on my cheeks. Pores and scars are instantly minimized and my foundation lasts even longer than usual.

4. Silica is the best primer for anyone with oily skin. I have tried my PL foundation with the Fyrinnae rice powder primer and got the same results as using Silica: really smooth, minimal shine, very creamy look. I now prefer Silica over the rice primer though because of Fyrinnae's long-ass turnaround time to fulfill orders.

5. Pure Luxury powder has some sort of funky smell, like it smells a bit like salted fish. It's not a bad smell and doesn't linger at all! Once the powder is on my face, the smell disappears, and it doesn't linger on my brush either.

6. The powder eraser makes for a wonderful finishing powder. It really smooths my skin and evens out the foundation very well (great for when you're in a hurry and do a splotchy application!)

7. I still don't have a very good opinion of the eyeshadows as I feel that they don't stick well enough even with a good eye primer like Urban Decay. I may change my opinion if the Pure Luxe eye primer makes it stick. I just recently ordered the primer and am waiting for it to be delivered.

8. The brushes aren't anything special. The badger set is from Crown Brush and it's cheaper to get from there. The individual brushes aren't cool. The blush brush traps too much powder but deposits too little.

Hope this helps everyone else who's considering buying from them. I really love Pure Luxe for their gorgeous powders and I hope more people will buy their stuff as they are seriously gorgeous!


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 18, 2008)

Wonderful review, thanks for this! Im glad i didnt buy any brushes now. Eraser powder is better for me as i always apply too much of the gunky stuff, which balls up when i do foundation etc (i think i mentioned). I have a foundation of theirs, but i was a bit scared to use it due to the inkgate. I shall have a play tomorrow now though... Have you tried the whipped foundation? Ive seen a better photo of it on MUA, and it looks like warpaint :/

Salty fish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Just have to mention - the package that came yesterday from PL was put together and delivered to me from USA to UK in 7 days. She's always quick, but that was very impressive).

Ive ordered the primer too - i hope it can do something about the eyeshadows. When i pestered the owner about a base, she told me this one is creamier than UDPP and easy to blend. It apparently makes the e/s look brighter and stay on (they all say that, and it will be great if its true - the fine eyeshadows dont do anything but look pretty). 

I have a sample of the Vanilla eyezcreme which i was/am going to use as a base to tide me over (the only e/s ive needed a base for is pure luxe). Its a sheer natural glowy highlighter colour with a lovely consistancy. It wont gloop or dry out your skin, which is what i hate about cream eyeshadows. Drys quick enough, though its slightly tacky for a minute or two, which would make it a good sub for a proper base.

Another good thing (for me at least), the 10 cents sifters from pure luxe fit fyrinnae sample jars too (they would fit most 2g - 5g jars i think). I didnt think they did at first, but if you press it down on its center and then push any side that sticking up its all good. I dont have to panic about knocking another sample in the sink while i wait for fyrinnae to process my order (35+ business days? I love that company, but jesus! Ive been trying to order again from them this past week but they are having problems, so ive made a few unnecessary pure luxe orders. Need to stop going on that website)... 
2g jar w/o sifter = 30 cents
5g jar w/o sifter = 50 cents
20g jar with sifter (comes separate) = $1 
The 20g jar is the perfect size to tip a bit of blush or foundation etc into so that you can swirl your brush around and get an even coverage. Bigger blusher brushes may need the 30g ($1.25) - however i dont know if this is just deeper or actually wider, they are a solid jar whatever. 

The Pure Luxe finishing powder (translucent matte) is wonderful - makes my foundation look polished when ive done a half ass job. Which is most of the time.


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 28, 2008)

I just received my PL soaps, eyeshadow primer and the Lip Wands and here's another short review:

- The calamine soap bar is made of pure WIN! I had a small pimple from some make-up smearing when I fell asleep and within a day of using it, the blemish was gone and didn't leave any discoloration or mark! The soap itself lathers quite well. It doesn't melt even if soaked extensively in my bath water (a problem that has caused me to shift to liquid soaps/washes). I don't really recommend it for very dry skin types though, as I found that my face felt just a touch tight. The tightness disappeared after applying my moisturizer.

- The rhassoul clay soap is also good, has about the same qualities as the calamine soap though it didn't have the same spectacular results on blemishes/sensitive skin. I find the scent of this soap a bit overpowering, so I didn't buy the full-sized bar anymore.

- I bought a sample of one of the lip wands and I think this is the one product I am sorely disappointed in. The gloss was packaged in the usual PL sample jar and it would have been a good shade as well (I got Nymphomania), but the time in transit (and probably the heat in my country as well) has caused the oils in the gloss to separate! So now, I'm left with some waxy chunk of color swimming in the oils in the jar--totally now enticing at all.

- The primer isn't creamy - it's more of a thick viscous liquid that spreads on my lids easily and dries invisible. Compared to UDPP, which is my current eye primer, the PL primer made the shadows I used a lot easier to blend. It was also easy to layer on more if the primer has dried and you need to apply more. However, the staying power wasn't as long as UDPP's. My eye make-up creased in the inner v after 5 hours of partying. UDPP normally doesn't crease until after like 10 hours. I have yet to test the primer in normal day-to-day conditions. I think one of the reasons why my shadow creased so fast may have been due to the strenuous activity I was working (dancing all night is hard work yo!). I'll have to see how it is on a normal office day, but still I've ordered the full-sized tube because I'm running out of UDPP anyway.

Hope this helps everyone who's interested in making a PL purchase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Additional note about the Pure Luxe Eyeshadow Primer: It made my PL shadows stick this time, but I had to layer some MAC shadestick to make it work. I've ordered some more shadows because of this.


----------



## user68 (Feb 4, 2008)

I gave in and ordered samples of foundation, finishing powder and a primer as well as a couple of blushes. Razzberry looks like it could be great.

I wonder how the mineral foundation will compare to Fyrinnae? It seems silly to wait for months (that's if the order even goes through) to get a staple item like foundation so I'm going to give Pure Luxe a try instead.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 4, 2008)

Here are some swatches of the super crapy pure luxe shadows *over UDPP*. Shit shit shit shit shit. Looks like a sheer crappy mess. I bought all full sized, not thinking that shadows could end up being such crap. The 25 cent bon bons at Walmart are better than this. I wouldn't use these even if they were given to me for free. I don't want to look like a cheap whore. The owner must not know jack about makeup to think this crud is quality cosmetics *gag* This is not who pigments are supposed to look like at ALL!!!






Not to mention the site is poorly designed. cheap cheap cheap cheap. I wish I would have known better back then. But I was naive and stupid. Also, I didn't notice that the swatches on the Pure Luxe site are WET and some are WET on white paper! That's a total con. Anything will show up when used wet. Try it! It is not an indicator of pigmentation at all. 

Please save your money. Other mineral cosmetics are much better. I've tried Alima, Everyday Minerals, and Aromaleigh shadows. They all perform very well. Ex.: Here's a swatch of Aromaleigh's 'grass' eyeshadow, which is my favorite green by the way, *without a base, dry*. Look at how bold that is. That is what a good pigment/shadow is supposed to look like. Pure Luxe, you suck!






I'm reading the about info on pure luxe:
Natural mineral based powder cosmetics and skincare. - About Us
Everything the owner has written is an absolute fabricated joke. I can't believe she has the nerve to even put her face out there. I just can't see how anyone can be proud of such low quality products, and ripping people off at the same time! I was 16, had my first job, and spent $50 of my hard earned minimum wage teenage money on her SHITTY products. She was taking advantage of children! Witccchhhh


----------



## stacey4415 (Mar 28, 2008)

I really like the site, i ordered all the bubblegum ball colours in the sample jars and they've lasted me weeks i also tried the eraser! it took only  5 days to deliver to England!


----------



## stacey4415 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh i must add though, the eye creams really irritated my eye, i had to wash them off instantly and my eyes still stung


----------



## vveinee (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExpensiveToy* 

 
_I really like the eyeshadow "Supernova"... but I live in Italy and I can't order anymore from P.L or other extraeuropean sites, because the orders always keep in the customs and it really sucks!

I'd like to know if there's a similar M.A.C color... Supernova is a really cute pink color with lots of gold shimmers in it... maybe is there a MAC pigment which has this characteristics?
I don't know if this is the right thread to post my request, but... i'd really love to know!!_

 
I remember someone mentioned "Supernova" is similar to MAC "Expensive Pink".


----------



## heartichoke (Apr 17, 2008)

*A bunch of swatches and product pics...*

I got a small sample order from PL and went a little crazy with the swatching, haha. 

First, a few product pics to show the size of the samples...
















And some dry swatches in different lighting:
















And foiled-- told you I went crazy!











Some thoughts:
I love all the eyeshadows, especially Bubblegum, which is a really surprising color. It's bright pink with a really pretty purple/blue sparkle. Amethyst is also pretty-- not sure if the photos showed the pink interference very well, but it's definitely there!
One thing I noticed about the eyeshadows is that it's kind of difficult to foil them, for some reason-- they clump! Well, Sour Apple didn't at all, but the rest did. Not sure if this is a brush issue or a product issue...

Eraser is a wonderful product-- I am definitely getting a large jar! It smoothes out my skin and really keeps my foundation on for a lot longer than it would stay on its own!

However, I also ordered a green color correcting version of Eraser, and like someone said above, it is not properly mixed-- there are dark specks of blue ink that smudge on my skin.

So, I love the colors but will have to try out the e/s a couple more times to see if it applies well.

The end of my massive post!


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 18, 2008)

I simply love Pure Luxe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She's great and I love her eyeshadows!

My favourite is definitely Forest, I'll make a swatch later, it's green. Anyway, the colour is so wonderful that I really feel bad when I use it. Funny, yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her CS is great, shipping (time) also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About foundations, I've ordered fer samples but I think she should make some more colours because those she has aren't really enough. Meow is much better at that.


----------



## adegea (Jul 6, 2008)

I love Pureluxe, especially kaleidoscope collection, eyeshadow primer and giddy and nymph blushes.


----------



## vanessagarcia (Aug 1, 2008)

I love Pure Luxe and I like how they sell samples in JARS for only $1.00! I hate dealing with messy baggies, and having to transfer them. Their calamine soap is awesome too!


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2008)

Here are only few swatches that I've made - wet swatches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click on the picture for bigger one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I'll make some more soon.


----------



## LIDDLEANNA (Oct 10, 2008)

i loveee pure luxe i think their pigmentation is great..yes there is fallout but i feel like there always is with loose powders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



their blushes are amazing ..enchantress..razzberry and nymph


----------



## Sherice (Dec 17, 2008)

the peach champagne eye color is gorgeous!! I love it...everything about it!!! The violet one sucks though


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

I have some eyeshadows and Eraser from Pure Lux. I am amazed at how eyeshadows are lovely colours and very easy to blend, they are excellent. However, I am not so amazed by Eraser, it does nothing for me.


----------



## newtomakeup (Mar 29, 2009)

i love their eyeshadows.. I think i have about more than 20 eyeshadow samples and the sample size will last me for a long time. My favourite is 'amethyst' and 'chocolate mint'. It is such a fabulous colour. 

I also got the calamine soap which is very good & i love the smell..


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 7, 2009)

I got swatches in my blog but I wanted to add that they made my eyes itch.
And I don't get that feeling with MAC pigments - so I'm a bit iffy about using it often.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Apr 9, 2009)

yea pure luxe are awesome. for $1 a sample? and they say 1/8 but there more like 1/4 to a complete full jar, and their colors are nothing short of fabulous


----------



## callison (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Anyone tried Pure Luxe cosmetics?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Graziella*K* 

 
_Alright girls I'm not a Pure Luxe expert but I love their foundation and eyeshadows ! I'm wearing 4 different pigments on my lids right now that I applied dry and the color are exactly the same as in the pot. 

Ok now I explain my basic Pure luxe shadow routine ! : 

When I first bought my samples I was very pleased with them 'cause they just look so pretty and stuff but I soon was a bit disappointed because applied dry they didn't show up ( on my NW15 skin !!! ) and once applied foiled the colors were vibrant but fell a lot on my cheeks and made my face look like a total mess ! 

So after 3 or 4 tries ... I gave up and kept these oh-so cute pots in my drawers.

Buttt ... then I discovered Mac Shadesticks !!!! 

This stuff is in my opinion the best shadow base I've never tried ! It made a total difference to my eye make up ! 

For exemple today I'm only wearing pure luxe shadows on my lids ( white diamonds, charisma, risque and bubblegum), applied dry over beige-ing and Crimsonaire shadesticks ! 

The result is marvelous ... for real. 

The s/s seems to make the pigments "stick" very well and it stays put all day long. No more fall out or dull pigment shadows ! 

Now I loooooove to wear my pure luxe and Mac pigments because I found it as easy to use as regular shadows. ^_^'

Hope this helps 'cause it completely change my pigment make-up life ! hahaha

xoxoGraziellaxoxo_

 

They are even better with MAC paints which give a better color payoff or try Krylon AquaColors for very intense payoff. The key is a definite paint, shadestick kind of base, the richer or deeper the more payoff you will recieve.


----------



## madnicole (Jun 19, 2009)

I recently bought 14 eyeshadow & 2 blush samples from Pure Luxe - and I love love love them. I will be back on their website (which isn't user friendly however for the price of the pigments/shadows, I can live with it!) very shortly to buy some more! 
I use UDPP, then either a shadestick or preferably a NYX jumbo crayon (much better than the shadesticks). I then wet my brush with mixing medium (1 part glycerine + 2-3 parts water) (and dab excess on a small cloth), and dip into the pigment. I press this onto my eyelids (packing it on). Give it a few minutes to dry and then blend with a little more shadow/pigment on dry brush this time. 
No fall out & the colour is startlingly vibrant, and lasts all day long without creasing or fading. Give it a try and you will be amazed!
As for the blush - I thought they were good (maybe not HG, but still good to have) - just apply lightly after applying setting powder - if you do it before, the pigment 'catches' on the moisture from the foundation and won't apply smoothly. 
HTH's


----------



## aggrolounge (Jun 24, 2009)

I find the quality of these e/s totally lacking. Compared to other loose pigments, these are just so sheer and muddy. I get frustrated every time I work with them! I'll stick to MAD x.x


----------



## xiahe (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anybody tried their Eraser?


----------



## shonntew (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the eraser and I love it. It really smooths out skin and erases pores. I got a sample in the spring and I am almost out and need more. I will probably purchase the full size this time


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shonntew* 

 
_I have the eraser and I love it. It really smooths out skin and erases pores. I got a sample in the spring and I am almost out and need more. I will probably purchase the full size this time_

 
Do you mean the cream or powder one? I have samples of both, but I haven't tried them out yet. How do you apply the cream one? I've been a strict mineral makeup user for so long it feels weird to use a non powder product on my face..


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

I just ordered some! i cant wait to get them!


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Nov 23, 2009)

Pre-Black Friday sale and 30% Off! 

I'm controlling myself & sticking to my project 10 pan... *idon'tneeditidon'tneeditidon'tneeditidon'tneediti  don'tneeditidon'tneeditidon'tneedit*

Haha, getting anything ladies?


----------



## lumonia (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been using their loose powders quite some time know and i don't use anymore normal loose powders. I don't think PL powders are that much better but i can't use talc because it cloggs(not sure if that's the right word, so please correct my language ^^)my pores and causes zits which is not very nice. It took me some time and testing before i realized what the problem was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i now use their loose powders and like them very much. I also like their foundation which i've been meaning to buy but i have already "few" foundations which needs ro be used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And finally to the eyeshadows. I love the colour selection. I've ordered some samples and like the intensivity of the colours.


----------



## shatteredshards (Jan 24, 2010)

Actually, PL has been nothing but disappointing to me, and I first found them just out of high school (I'm 25 now, so figure that's a few+ years ago). And after figuring out that my favorite color, as sheer as it applies, is actually an exact dupe to a TKB pigment, which, ironically, applies better straight out of the bag? I feel jilted.

That's just my $0.02.


----------



## tofuglory1 (Jan 30, 2010)

There have been rumors that many of Pure Luxe's shadows are repackaged. I bought some samples before I knew and weren't overly impressed. Then I read Grey's review on the company (Pure Luxe Cosmetics – A Review  Gothique) and now I'm staying clear of the website for good.

The owner actually left a pretty nasty comment on MineralMakeupMutiny (Rainbows, Skittles, Gumballs, Brights, ROYGBIV?  Join the Mineral Makeup Mutiny!) and actually threatened to sue. I understand why she'd be unhappy, but imho anyone who resorts to baseless phony legal threats are the worst (think Lime Crime).


----------



## hazel06 (Aug 17, 2010)

*problems with pureluxe*

it says 3-5 buissness days for me to recieve my order not big order just 3 items 
they even gave me a tracking number through usps 
but i still have not recieved my order 

when i check the tracking number this is what i get 
Class: First-Class Mail
    Service(s):                                                                                    Delivery Confirmation
     Status: Acceptance

 Your item was accepted at 2:23 pm on August 06, 2010 in  THEODORE, AL 36582.  Information, if available, is updated periodically  throughout the day. Please check again later.   

that was 10 days ago 
is this normal ????
what do i do ?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: problems with pureluxe*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hazel06* 

 
_is this normal ????
what do i do ?_

 
Contact the company and/or the post office.


----------



## Liz Miller (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone know if this commpany is still in business??

  Liz


----------

